# what does this mean (warning- kind of gross)



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

While I'm embarassed to post this question, I'm trying to decide if I should go see the doctor next week or not, and if I should go to my GP or call the endo.

For the past week, I have been having very light coloured stools (sorry). It has me concerned because I read on the tapazole drug sheet to consult your doc if this happens. HOWEVER, there is a laundry list of things to consult your doctor about on that fact sheet, and I don't think I'd ever leave the doctor's office if I called for each one.

Has anyone ever had this? I'm on tapazol 10mg/daily for almost two weeks, and prior to that was on 5mg/daily for 6 weeks.

Any thoughts. (And again, sorry for the nasty details)


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

It usually means an iron deficiency. Have you had your ferritin tested or are you taking any iron suppliments? Several deficiencies go hand and hand with graves. Iron deficiency in graves is common specially if your menstrating.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

needanswers said:


> While I'm embarassed to post this question, I'm trying to decide if I should go see the doctor next week or not, and if I should go to my GP or call the endo.
> 
> For the past week, I have been having very light coloured stools (sorry). It has me concerned because I read on the tapazole drug sheet to consult your doc if this happens. HOWEVER, there is a laundry list of things to consult your doctor about on that fact sheet, and I don't think I'd ever leave the doctor's office if I called for each one.
> 
> ...


Either the Tapazole, Gall Bladder or a real fatty meal? Not a meat eater?

Let us know what you determine.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

No diet change so afraid that it's related to the tapazole. Do you think that this is something that I can see my family doctor for? Trying to get through to my endo's office is like trying to break into fort knox.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

I would contact the Endo's office and ask for a nurse to call me back. Tell the front desk person that you're on anti-thyroid meds and you think you may be having a reaction so it's important that someone contact you. Tapazole has a possibility of being hard on the liver, which can be a reason for light colored stool and why that warning was put in place. Hopefully the nurse will call and give you an in to the doc, but if not then I would call my GP and explain it to them with a request for a liver panel.

Keep in mind that it might just be that your liver levels are on the low side of normal so it might not be all that bad. I had the same reaction to the drug and although my numbers were low, they weren't low enough for me to have to stop taking the medication. It's just always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I agree with Stormfinch and think it may be liver related.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks. I'll try to get through tomorrow. Funny enough, there's no option to speak to a receptionist or even to leave a message. There is an email for appointment changes, so I'll leave a message there and hope for the best. Really hoping it's not a liver issue (sigh)...


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

nwwdanswers,

Do you have any recent labs with ranges you could share?

If you could post those prior to your dose change that would be helpful. I would ask your doctor if you can go back to the dose where you did not have this side effect and ask for a liver function test


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Thanks. Labs prior to starting any meds are:
May 10, 2013:
Anti TPO- 65 (<35)
TSH- <0.03 (0.3-5.6)
Free T4- 52.7 (7.2-21.0)
Free T3- 15.9 (2.9-6)

Labs after 6 weeks on 5mg tapazole/day (June 15)-
Anti TPO- 85 (<35)
TSH- <0.05 (0.35-5.0)
Free T3- 11.6 (3.5-6.5)
Free T4- 33 (9-23)

I haven't had a liver panel done yet. It's for my next round of bloodwork after 8 weeks on 10mg.

I did email the office of the endo today as there was no other way to get through, and I got back a reply that the secretary forwarded my email to the doctor, but unfortunately he is away for a week, so to talk to my family doc. There is no nurse to help me. Unfortunately family doc is also away. So, I'm going to see what happens over the next day or two. If no improvement, then I'll have to go to the ER, as there is no endo on call at the clinic. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## needanswers (May 4, 2013)

Just wanted to post an update. Family doc came back and went to see him. LFT normal! Yay! That's a relief for me. Not sure what's causing the issue, but he's not concerned. But he didn't like that my T4 was still high- Free T4: 28 (7.2-21) and TSH undetectable. I thought it was pretty good.


----------

